# Beautiful crab spider



## orionmystery (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## AdamIsMyName (Jul 24, 2011)

I like crab spiders.  Nice shot.  Anytime I try to capture one I can never get it focused well.


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 24, 2011)

AdamIsMyName said:


> I like crab spiders.  Nice shot.  Anytime I try to capture one I can never get it focused well.



Thanks, AdamIsMyName.


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice shots.

Congratulations.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice colors, looks like something Isaac Asimov dreamed up :thumbup:.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome job! Great colors and focus! Number 1 is my fav, What &#402;stop was it shot at?


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 30, 2011)

f/13. Is in the exif !


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Actinometro, pathoulihan1, Stephen.

Yes, Actinometro is right, F13. You can install free exif viewer plugin: EXIF Viewer - why you need to view it! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 2, 2011)

Love #4!!!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 3, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:


> Love #4!!!



Thanks, TheFantasticG.


----------

